# steelhead spinning rod.



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I am looking to get a noodle rod for steelhead. Is there anything specific I should look for? What length should I get? I dont want to spend a ton of money because, unfortunatly, we don't go as often as we'd like.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a Guide Series 9'6" Medium action "Steelhead" series noodle rod from Gander. It was only $30 and it comes with a warranty. I like it alot, but I have yet to put it to test. 
However my buddy has, and has done well with it...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

MC Sports has 10.5" Noodle Rods for $45 that are quite nice. The longer rod allows for better line control on the drifts. Couple it up with 6# Siglon Mono line.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

If you float or drift fish, longer is better. A longer rod lets you drift longer with less surface drag because there is less line on the water. Make sure you have enough flex in the top 2/3 - 1/2 of the rod, but enough back bone up to the first/biggest guide to set the hook.

I fished a 10'6" Shakespeare Intrepid ($35) and liked it a lot. I built a 13' Rainshadow and it is awesome. Shakespeare no longer makes the Intrepid, but still offers the same rod under the Catera name.

Dicks has a nice selection (Daiwa, Shakespeare and Berkeley). Gander Mountain also has a decent selection. If you can swing it, The Berkeley Air IM7 ($80) is a very nice rig.

GobyOne


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

In my opinion, if you're going to invest some money, do it in the reel with a good drag. Length is important, but I have used $30-$100 rods and can't really tell the difference. I have a 10'6 Berkley Air IM7 and a Trophy Tamer. They both do the job for me.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I love my Berkley rod that I got from Gander for $30

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

I Bought A 10' 6" Courtland With A Life Time Warranty For Around $69.00 At Erie Outfitters. Couple That With An Okuma Open Face Al 40 And You Have A Nice Outfit. With Those Long Rods You Are Going To Break It Sooner Of Later, So A Warranty Is Nice To Have. I Also Bought A Little Less Expensive Rod Just In Case I Do Have A Problem. I Would Hate To Have A Bad Trip Because I Broke My Rod!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I will be heading to gander this weekend. Seems that might be the place to start. Im thinking ill get one somewhere between 9 1/2 to 10 1/2 ft. With the longer lengths does it take a lot of getting used too? I cant wait to get out fishing. If the weather cooperates, Ill be up there as soon as I get done with my finals.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The longer rod is much different than your normal 6 foot rod. But if you are an experienced fisherman, it shouldn't take that long to get used to. For me, it's always weird right after steelhead season and casting a 6 foot rod after using the 10'6 for 6 months.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a 9'6" Gander Mt Guide Series also and really like it. Have had if for 8 or 9 years and it does a great job. I think it was around 50 bucks or so when I got it. Like someone else said though, I think a reel with a good drag is more important than the rod. I dont think you really need the most expensive reel just one with a good drag system. My dad uses an old Mitchel 300 reel on a 10'6" rod for steelhead and has no problems with it, just keep you reel oiled up good.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Went to gander this weekend, all the rods were $50 and up, but they have a buy one get one half off on there guide series rods. So now I have to convince my one friend that he too needs a noodle rod.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I like using a St. Croix in a 9' or so length. I have been using the same rod for steelies, spring smallmouth (big guys from the lake), and night (pier) walleyes for over 15 years, so this rod has handled many fish. Only repair has been the tip (ceramic broke when chipping ice out of the rod tip), which were replaced for a couple of bucks by the rodmaker's shop. I don't like to go much longer than 9', since many of the places that I fish have overhanging trees that get in the way for a 9'. I can't imagine fishing those areas with more than 9'. 

I use rods with medium action instead of the light action rods that many places stock. Since I don't use less than 6lb test anymore (I go to a flurorcarbon leader at 6lb during clear water conditions), the light action rods really aren't needed anymore. The medium action allows for keeping the fish out of obstructions and allows for 'hogging' the fish in to shorten the fight when desired.

If you're going to spend a lot of time on the water, I would spend a bit more for a better rod, since the dollars per fish on a rod that outlasts others will be much lower.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2006-Pinnacle-E...203562907QQcategoryZ36150QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

This rod is for sale on ebay. It is a Pinnacle Extant 10ft rod. I can get it for $35. Do you think it looks like a decent rod? The other thing I was wondering is what is the HIC 43 graphite? How does it compare to the IM 6-7-8 ratings? I am going to have to wait for it to ship, but I guess I can wait, looks like the creeks will be frozen over this weekend anyway.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Don't Forget To See How Much They Are Going To Bone You For Shipping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Might End Up Being A $70.00 Rod!!!!!!!!! Good Luck !!!!!! LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE SAFE ON THIS ONE!!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I ended up getting a 9ft pinnacle extant off ebay for $28.50 including shipping. I went with 9ft after playing around with some different rods at gander. Cant wait for it to get here, and really cant wait until the creeks are fishable again! Thanks again


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Sounds Like A Good Deal!!! I See They Also Had Some Good Deals On A Pack Of Five Rods Also. Mostly Save On Shipping!!! I'm With You , Can't Wait Untill The Rivers Are Fishable Again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

